# Audi TT MK1 do not Start engine



## MarselTT (Apr 23, 2014)

Good time respected drivers Audi TT . My name is Marcel and I am from Russia . I have Audi TT has its specification below
















====================================================================================
Audi TT 8N quattro 1.8T 2000/10/11
VIN: TRUWT28N1110161 **
AMU 224hp/280nm.
Mileage 145000 km .
Engine block 06A - bored to suit 82.5mm diameter pistons .
Wiseso Pistons Forged 2.0 Stroke ( 82.5mm . Degree 8.5:1 compression 20mm finger)
Reinforced H -shaped rods Scat 144h20mm / bolts ARP2000
Crankshaft 2.0 TFSI. Stroke 92.8mm .
Inserts indigenous / crank - mahle.
Semicircles - Kolbenschmidt
camshafts - runoff.
New Gascom .
Cylinder head studs ARP.
Gearbox - 6-speed DQB
Front intercooler
Bypass - Forge motorsport.
Intake - K & N 3 " .
Coils - Bremi tfsi.
Gasoline pump - Bosh 044 in fuel tank
Fuel regulator - 4 bar .
Fuel rail - Stoke .
Nozzles - Simiens Deka 630cc.
Turbocharger GTX28r
Exhaust 3 " fully - Custom .
Intake manifold - stock .
Lubrication system - new oil pump + new chain and tensioner .
Sensors in the cabin - Lambda , charging , exhaust gas temperature .
====================================================================================

please help , after assembly of the car engine will not start , starter motor turns but does not start .
I checked
all connections all plugs
fuses
candles
coil
sparking
compression (11 kg/cm2 , with the oil in the cylinder 14 kg/cm2)
fuel supply
resistance between pin 2 and 3 on the crankshaft (866 ohm)

Give below the result of scanning through vag com :
====================================================================================
VAG-COM Version: Release 311.2-N


Chassis Type: 8N - Audi TT
Scan: 01,02,03,08,15,17,22,35,37,45,54,55,56

Address 01 -------------------------------------------------------
Controller: 8N0 906 018 K 
Component: 1.8L R4/5VT G 0003
Coding: 06710
Shop #: WSC 01411
TRUWT28N111016173 AUZ5Z0Y9042318
No fault code found.

Address 03 -------------------------------------------------------
Controller: 8N0 907 379 E 
Component: ESP 20 CAN V005 
Coding: 18446
Shop #: WSC 01236
1 Fault Found:
00813 - Sensor 2 for Brake Pressure (G214)
57-00 - Electric Circuit Failure

Address 08 -------------------------------------------------------
Controller: 8N0 820 043 A 
Component: TT-KLIMAVOLLAUTOMAT D03
Coding: 00140
Shop #: WSC 01236
No fault code found.

Skipping Address 15-Airbags

Address 17 -------------------------------------------------------
Controller: 8N1 920 930 J 
Component: KOMBI+WEGFAHRS. M73 D54
Coding: 07044
Shop #: WSC 24102
XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX 
2 Faults Found:
00771 - Fuel Level Sensor (G)
29-00 - Short to Ground
00771 - Fuel Level Sensor (G)
30-10 - Open or Short to B+ - Intermittent

Address 22 -------------------------------------------------------
Controller: 02D 900 554 B 
Component: HALDEX LSC ECC 0006
1 Fault Found:
00532 - Supply Voltage B+
07-10 - Signal to Low - Intermittent

Address 35 -------------------------------------------------------
Controller: 8N8 962 267 A 
Component: Central Lock/Alarm D04
Coding: 15884
Shop #: WSC 01236
5 Faults Found:
01366 - Opened Due to Crash Signal
35-00 - -
01374 - Alarm triggered by Terminal 15
35-00 - -
01370 - Alarm triggered by Interior Monitoring
35-00 - -
01616 - Signal Wire to Interior Monitor
36-10 - Open Circuit - Intermittent
00849 - S-contact at Ignition/Starter Switch (D)
31-00 - Open or Short to Ground

Address 45 -------------------------------------------------------
Controller: 8N8 951 177 
Component: Innenraumueberw. D09
Coding: 00001
Shop #: WSC 00000
2 Faults Found:
01463 - Alarm triggered by Sensor for anti-theft alarm System
35-00 - -
01462 - Anti-theft alarm ultra sonic Sensor (G209)
53-10 - Supply Voltage Too Low - Intermittent

Address 55 -------------------------------------------------------
Controller: 4B0 907 357 
Component: LEUCHTWEITEREGLER D004
Coding: 00010
Shop #: WSC 01236
2 Faults Found:
01538 - Motors for Headlight Range Adjustment (V48) / (V49)
29-00 - Short to Ground
00776 - Level Control System Sensor: Left Front (G78)
31-00 - Open or Short to Ground

Address 56 -------------------------------------------------------
Controller: 8N0 035 186 A 
Component: Radio D05
Coding: 00517
Shop #: WSC 01236
No fault code found.

End -------------------------------------------------------
====================================================================================

I apologize for my English - because I use a translator .
Waiting for your advice
thank you with respect of Russia


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Check to make sure the fuel lines are in the correct direction. If they are reversed, then you will have a no-start condition :thumbup:


----------



## MarselTT (Apr 23, 2014)

Good time of day, dear colleagues. 
In the photo when they tried to start the car is not assembled on the inlet seems that there is no turbo. 

The turbine is very good =) 









All checked out, everything was normal, but the car would not start! Reason was the fact that the fuel in the tank which stood for almost a year - have lost their properties and the car did not want to wind up on it. Tried to pour gasoline directly into the intake manifold and the car started up =) 






Thank you all. 
From Russia with love.

If you have intresting of my car look link bottom
Engine assembly process









Logbook of my car online dirve2.ru - Russian version
http://www.drive2.ru/r/audi/4062246863888373814/

Logbook of my car online dirve.net - English version
https://www.drive.net/r/audi/4062246863888373814/


----------



## lite1979 (Sep 9, 2005)

Glad to see you got it figured out. Nice build! I like the wheels, too.


----------

